# West Point



## toolmkr20 (Feb 17, 2013)

Well I was doing some late season squirrel hunting/turkey scouting today with my son over at West Point and couldn't believe my eyes. They're doing some logging on the WMA in two huge areas that I could tell. I have been hunting on this WMA since I was a kid some 20 + years ago and have never seen them log it before. Every year they usually do a large burn off right before turkey season but never seen it logged. Why in the world would the DNR be having it logged? I really hate this and hope someone might be able to shed some light on he issue for me.


----------



## bowbuck (Feb 17, 2013)

Because trees are renewable resources.  The cuts will benefit wildlife immensely.  I sure wish the "Forest Service" would cut alot of land in the mountains.


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 17, 2013)

They are doing some logging on the chattahooce NF.  That's good.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 17, 2013)

Where on West Point are they logging ?????
Select cut or clear cut ??????


----------



## booger branch benelli (Feb 17, 2013)

bowbuck said:


> Because trees are renewable resources.  The cuts will benefit wildlife immensely.  I sure wish the "Forest Service" would cut alot of land in the mountains.



x2, it realy improves the deer heard.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Feb 17, 2013)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Where on West Point are they logging ?????
> Select cut or clear cut ??????


Across from the cemetery and at the end of Owensbyville on the left side. It looks like where they're cutting it is being cleared not select cut. I understand select cutting helping the wildlife but not clearing.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Feb 17, 2013)

toolmkr20 said:


> Across from the cemetery and at the end of Owensbyville on the left side. It looks like where they're cutting it is being cleared not select cut. I understand select cutting helping the wildlife but not clearing.



Clearcuts are excellent wildlife habitat for a lot of species.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Feb 17, 2013)

Talk to a mountain hunter they beg for clearcuts. It rejuvenates the land, starts new growth species which are tasty and nutritious for wildlife.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Feb 17, 2013)

Either way I hope they're out of there by turkey season.


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 19, 2013)

toolmkr20 said:


> Either way I hope they're out of there by turkey season.



Doesn't matter if they're still there or not, you can still get on birds.

Turkeys love fresh clear cuts!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 19, 2013)

toolmkr20 said:


> Across from the cemetery and at the end of Owensbyville on the left side. It looks like where they're cutting it is being cleared not select cut. I understand select cutting helping the wildlife but not clearing.



Owensbyville road was blocked about 1/2 mile or so from the
river during the Dec deer hunt......Several guys parked
where it was blocked and walked in....

Should be real good area during Turkey season...


----------



## toolmkr20 (Feb 19, 2013)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Owensbyville road was blocked about 1/2 mile or so from the
> river during the Dec deer hunt......Several guys parked
> where it was blocked and walked in....
> 
> Should be real good area during Turkey season...



Yep and its still blocked. It was a pretty good walk before they blocked it. I've always liked that end. Can't wait to get out there and chase some thunder chickens around.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 19, 2013)

toolmkr20 said:


> Yep and its still blocked. It was a pretty good walk before they blocked it. I've always liked that end. Can't wait to get out there and chase some thunder chickens around.





I wanted to walk back there during the Dec deer hunt, 
but it looked like the parking lot at WalMart most of the time !!!!!

Should be alot of Turks in there this year..........


----------



## The Crowe (Feb 28, 2013)

DNR dosnt own the land ,the land owners can do what they need to do


----------

